
Ask HN: What are the best podcast episodes you've listened to? - arikr
Episodes as opposed to channels.
======
goldenbeet
Multiamory (ep.147) - Relationship R.A.D.A.R (I actually use this at work now
too. There's also ep.97 which is their first iteration of the idea)

Tim Ferris Show (Oct 8 2017) - Interview with Esther Perel

Reply All (ep.102-103) - Long Distance (Investigating a telephone scammer)

How I Built This (Feb 13 2017) - Lyft: John Zimmer

The Greater Good Podcast (Mar 30 2011) - Srikumar Rao on Happiness at work

Its really hard to try to recall specific episodes, but these are the ones
that came to mind and that I could track down the info for ️

~~~
solosolasoul
How I Built this is really great in general.

------
jazzex
1\. The Knowledge Project: Naval Ravikant on Reading, Happiness, Systems for
Decision Making, Habits, Radical Honesty

2\. The Joe Rogan Experience #1080 - David Goggins

3\. a16z Podcast: On Morals and Meaning in Products, Business, and Life

[1]: [https://www.fs.blog/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-
decision-...](https://www.fs.blog/2017/02/naval-ravikant-reading-decision-
making/)

[2]: [http://podcasts.joerogan.net/](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/)

[3]: [https://a16z.com/2018/03/20/morals-meaning-
entrepreneurship-...](https://a16z.com/2018/03/20/morals-meaning-
entrepreneurship-humancapital/)

------
krbotmario
The Joe Rogan Experience #1080 - David Goggins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSTk1083VY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSTk1083VY)

------
machtesh
Zardulu - Reply All [https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-
all/zardulu](https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/zardulu)

------
toymachine
Invest Like the Best, Albert Wenger (ep 32, 3/13/18)

------
Dowwie
Dan Barber's TED talk about ethical foie gras farming. It's not a podcast but
it also doesn't really on video much

